# es schneite vs. es hat geschneit



## herrkeinname

In einem uralten Lehrbuch der deutschen Grammatik bin ich auf eine merkwürdige, doch nicht uninteressante Erklärung des Unterschiedes zwischen den Sätzen getroffen:

a.) In der Nacht schneite es.
b.) In der Nacht hat es geschneit.

Im ersten Satz ist es in der Nacht zu Schneefällen gekommen, deren Folgen allerdings am Folgetag nicht mehr sichtbar sind. Der Schnee ist wahrscheinlich geschmolzen. Der zweite Satz impliziert, dass es in der Nacht zu Schneefällen gekommen ist, deren Folgen noch am Morgen sichtbar sind, was letztlich bedeutet, dass der Schnee noch auf der Straße herumliegt.

Wie steht ihr dazu? Mich überzeugt die Erklärung nicht. Der Unterschied mag sich allerdings im Laufe der Zeit verwischt haben. Wie gesagt ist es kein neuestes Buch.


----------



## trance0

Diese Erklärung erinnert mich an den Unterschied zwischen "Past Simple" und "Present Perfect" im Englischen. Es erscheint mir aber, wie du erwähnt hast, dass dieser Unterschied sich im Laufe der Zeit schon verwischt hat. Einst bestand aber solcher Unterschied bestimmt, dessen bin ich mir fast sicher.

P.S.: Im Englischen wird das Present Perfect statt des Past Simple verwendet, wenn die Aktion/Tätigkeit(das Verb im Present Perfect) eine Folge/Auswirkung oder ein Resultat bewirkt.


----------



## herrkeinname

Es ist dann ein Zeugnis der allmählichen Verlotterung des Deutschen (wenn dem wirklich so ist, wie wir beide unterstellt haben ).


----------



## trance0

Verlotterung?  Nein, das würde ich nicht so benennen. Ich würde eher sagen, dass die Sprache sich im Laufe der Zeit ändert und dabei neue Eigenschaften bekommt.

P.S.: Alle Sprachen, die ich zumindest ein wenig kenne, gehen mit der Zeit in Richtung Vereinfachung.


----------



## herrkeinname

Die Erscheinung, von der du sprichst, resultiert vermutlich aus der Tendenz der Menschen, alles Mögliche in übertriebener Weise zu simplifizieren. Diese Vereinfachung ist gleichsam eine Art Abflachung der Sprache und leistet einen gravierenden Beitrag dazu, dass das heutzutage noch in Gebrauch seiende Ausdrucksvermögen im Laufe der Zeit auf die üblichsten Ausdrücke zugeschnitten wird. Und auf diese Art und Weise werden nach und nach immer weitere Elemente wegfallen.

Mögen sich meine düsteren Prophezeiungen nicht bewahrheiten! 

Dies bezieht sich auch auf Entlehnungen aus fremden Sprachen. Das Deutsche ist in dieser Hinsicht dermaßen autark, dass es nicht aufs Englische zurückzugreifen braucht.


----------



## trance0

Ja, es mag so sein, aber wenn wir darüber weiterschreiben, weichen wir vom Thema ab.


----------



## Hutschi

a.) In der Nacht schneite es.
b.) In der Nacht hat es geschneit.

Wenn ich aus dem Fenster gucke und frischen Schnee sehe, sage ich: "Es hat geschneit"/In der Nacht hat es geschneit"/"Guck mal, es hat geschneit". Ich sage praktisch nie in dieser Situation: "Es schneite".

Wenn ich nur über einen Vorgang berichten will, der aus der Erzählperspektive noch nicht abgeschlossen war, sage ich "Es schneite". 

Wenn beides keine Rolle spielt, kann man beide Formen verwenden.

In der Gegend, in der ich aufwuchs, wurde die Form mit "hat" im allgemeinen Gebrauch vorgezogen, auch wenn über den Vorgang berichtet wird. 


---

OT: Es gibt keine Verlotterung der Sprache, wenn man davon absieht, dass Deutsch seit über tausend Jahren verlottert. Ich denke, es hieß früher "es schnie".


----------



## Suilan

Wenn ich die beiden Sätze lese, passiert etwas seltsames. Beim ersten Satz "In der Nacht schneite es" werde ich dort in jene Nacht hineingezogen. Ich werde zum Beobachter des Schneetreibens. (Klar, der Imperfekt ist ja auch die Zeit des Romans.)

Der zweite Satz dagegen klingt nach einem Fakt. Es hat halt geschneit. Ich nehme das zur Kenntnis. Vielleicht stelle ich mir auch eine morgendliche Schneelandschaft vor, aber dafür muss ich mich schon etwas anstrengen.

Geht das anderen auch so? Könnte man vielleicht sagen, dass der Blickpunkt beim Imperfekt IN der Situation liegt, während der Perfekt die Situation von außen beschreibt?


P.S. Ah, Hutschi sagt etwas ähnliches (Erzählperspektive noch nicht abgeschlossen). Hab nicht genau genug gelesen.


----------



## berndf

Ich würde behaupten, dass auch wenn Präteritum und Perfekt heute weitgehend gleichbedeutend sind, die Bedeutung (eine Aktion in der Vergangenheit), die dem englischen Present Perfect (eine Aktion in der Vergangenheit, deren Ergebnis aber fortdauert) entspricht, nicht ganz verloren ist. Entsprechen liegt bei "In der Nacht hat es geschneit" die Betonung darauf, dass nachher Schnee liegt oder lag, während bei "Inder Nacht schneite es" die Betonung auf dem Fallen des Schnees liegt.


----------



## sokol

Die angesprochene Bedeutung ist jene, die Perfekt bzw. Präteritum in Grammatiken des öfteren zugeschrieben wird - wie etwa in diesem Thread besprochen - und wird wohl auch in manchen Regionen immer noch so unterschieden (zumindest so halb-halb).

Mir selbst, mit meinem österreichischen Hintergrund, ist diese Unterscheidung allerdings fremd.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> Mir selbst, mit meinem österreichischen Hintergrund, ist diese Unterscheidung allerdings fremd.


Klar, das oben Gesagte gilt natürlich nicht für oberdeutsche Mundarten (d.h. Bajuwarisch und Schwäbisch/Alemannisch), da dort das Präteritum fast ausgestorben ist.


----------



## Robocop

Im Schweizer *Dialekt *gibt es nur das Perfekt, kein Präteritum. Deshalb werden sich wohl viele Schweizerdeutschsprecher auch in der Hochsprache in den meisten Fällen zum Perfekt hingezogen fühlen. 

Persönlich finde ich, dass man das Präteritum wirklich nur dann verwenden sollte, wenn man *das Andauern des Schneiens* zum Ausdruck bringen will. 
Das "Andauern" ist natürlich kein scharfer Zeitbegriff: Es kommt beispielsweise vor, dass eine kleinere Niederschlagszone durchzieht und während vielleicht einer halben Stunde Schneefall beschert. In einem solchen Fall würde ich nie sagen, "in der Nacht schneite es". Das schiene mir unzutreffend. Eine halbe Stunde Schneien ist für mich ein Ereignis, kein Vorgang.

Würde der Satz jedoch *ergänzt*, sähe es wieder anders aus:
- In der Nacht schneite es eine halbe Stunde lang.
- In der Nacht hat es eine halbe Stunde lang geschneit.
In diesem Fall käme es für mich darauf an, welche Aussage ich machen will: Beschreibung des Vorgangs oder des Ergebnisses.


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Persönlich finde ich, dass man das Präteritum wirklich nur dann verwenden sollte, wenn man *das Andauern des Schneiens* zum Ausdruck bringen will.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. In Nieder- und Mitteldeutschen Mundarten, wo das Präteritum auch in der Umgangssprache noch sehr lebendig ist, hat es definitiv *keine* imperfektische Bedeutung. Darum bin ich auch sehr dagegen, das Präteritum, wie früher üblich, als "Imperfekt" zu bezeichnen, weil das zu Einschätzungen wie der Deinen führt, die ich aus der Perspektive eines Norddeutschen (auch wenn ich jetzt in der Schweiz lebe) nur als Missverständnis bezeichnen kann. Und als solcher würde ich eine gewisse "Deutungshoheit" reklamieren, weil diese Form, wie erwähnt, im täglichen Sprachgebrauch nördlich des Mains noch sehr aktiv ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Vom Prinzip her muss man anerkennen, dass es unterschiedliche regionale Verwendung hat. Regional werden die beiden Formen unterschiedlich häufig verwendet.

Im Falle des Schneiens wird das verstärkt dadurch, dass es im Norden viel seltener schneit als in den Gebirgsregionen. Deshalb besteht in den Gebirgsregionen ein größerer Bedarf, eine entsprechende Bezeichnung zu verwenden. 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Imperfekt und Präteritum in der deutschen Sprache?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Im Falle des Schneiens wird das verstärkt dadurch, dass es im Norden viel seltener schneit als in den Gebirgsregionen. Deshalb besteht in den Gebirgsregionen ein größerer Bedarf, eine entsprechende Bezeichnung zu verwenden.


Ich hatte Robocop so verstanden, als bezöge er sich auf eine allgemeine Eigenschaft des Präteritums im Deutschen. Vielleicht habe ich ihn auch missverstanden und er meinte tatsächlich nur das Verb _schneien_. In dem Fall wäre meine Antwort in #13 natürlich unangebracht.
 



Hutschi said:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Imperfekt und Präteritum in der deutschen Sprache?


Es sind nur unterschiedlich Bezeichnungen für dieselbe Form. Der Imperfekt ist eine Zeitform der des Lateinischen und der romanischen Sprachen, die es in der Bedeutung im Deutschen nicht gibt. Daher gilt die Bezeichnung _Imperfekt_ für die deutsche einfache Vergangenheitsform als irreführend (siehe z.B. hier).


----------



## sokol

Das deutsche Präteritum ist in der Tat kein Imperfekt - und sollte daher auch besser Präteritum genannt werden (ich habe in der Schule noch "Imperfekt" gelernt, heute lehrt man aber auch in Österreich "Präteritum", bzw. "Mitvergangenheit").

Und Hutschi: in den "Gebirgsregionen" - also jedenfalls in der Schweiz und in Österreich - wird ausschliesslich Perfekt verwendet, weil das Präteritum eben im Süden des deutschsprachigen Raumes ganz einfach nicht zu Hause ist: es ist bei uns nur eine schriftsprachliche Form. Also nicht ganz aussagekräftig.


----------



## Hutschi

sokol said:


> ... es ist bei uns nur eine schriftsprachliche Form. Also nicht ganz aussagekräftig.


 
Das ist einer der Gründe, dass das Perfekt dann mündlich beide Bedeutungen vollständig übernimmt.

Ich lebe in einem Übergangsbereich, wo das nicht mehr so klar ist. Beide Formen kann man hier für beides verwenden, aber es gibt bestimmte Vorlieben.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Ich habe zuerst auch "Imperfekt" in Deutschland gelernt, bis im Gymnasium der Deutschlehrer erklärt hat, daß "Präteritum" die richtige Bezeichnung ist, eben damit man es nicht mit dem lateinischen oder romanischen Imperfekt verwechselt.

Ich finde es interessant, daß je nach Region und Sprecher das deutsche Präteritum entweder wie das englische _simple past _oder das französische _imparfait_ empfunden wird.


----------



## Savra

herrkeinname said:


> Wie steht ihr dazu? Mich überzeugt die Erklärung nicht. Der Unterschied mag sich allerdings im Laufe der Zeit verwischt haben. Wie gesagt ist es kein neuestes Buch.


Für mich hört sich das ganz normal an. Zum Beispiel auch hier:

1) „Ich bin ins Kino gegangen.“ (Beispielsweise als Erklärung, warum man nicht zum Treffen kam. Der Kinobesuch wirkt bis in die Gegenwart.)
2) „Nein danke, ich habe schon gegessen.“ (Man ist satt und möchte nichts zum Essen.)

Was sagen denn neue Bücher? So alt bin ich ja auch noch nicht, daß mein Sprachgefühl und Sprachwissen schon wieder überholt ist. ;-) Welchen Unterschied gibt es sonst, wenn nicht den Gegenwartsbezug?


----------



## berndf

Savra said:


> Was sagen denn neue Bücher? So alt bin ich ja auch noch nicht, daß mein Sprachgefühl und Sprachwissen schon wieder überholt ist. ;-) Welchen Unterschied gibt es sonst, wenn nicht den Gegenwartsbezug?


Das hat, wie gesagt, weniger etwas mit dem Alter als vielmehr mit der Region zusammen. Als Norddeutscher macht man diese Unterscheidung. Ein Süddeutscher, Österreicher oder Schweizer nicht, weil er unter keinen Umständen jemals "Ich ging ins Kino" sagen würde und es darum auch nichts zu unterscheiden gibt.


----------



## Savra

Werden Sätze damit nicht fürchterlich lang, kompliziert und durch die Hilfsverben häßlich?

„Ich habe etwas gegessen, habe dann ein Buch gelesen und bin später ins Bett gegangen.“
„Ich aß etwas, las dann ein Buch und ging später ins Bett.“


----------



## Hutschi

Nein.
Normalerweise fasst man auch einiges zusammen:


„Ich hab' was gegessen,  ein Buch gelesen und bin dann ins Bett gegangen.“

Jeder Satz hat seine eigene Satzmelodie. 

Der Satz „Ich aß etwas, las dann ein Buch und ging später ins Bett.“ klingt anders.

Was auffällt, ist, dass die Verben in dem längeren Satz ein Gerüst bilden, sie umklammern Teile.
Im Präteritum wirken sie eher wie Stufen.

(Das ist eine bildhafte gefühlsmäßige Erklärung, weniger eine wissenschaftliche.)


----------



## Savra

Hutschi said:


> Nein.
> Normalerweise fasst man auch einiges zusammen:


In gesprochener Sprache eher weniger, oder? Zumal man das Hilfverb in jedem neuen Satz benötigt.


----------



## berndf

Savra said:


> Werden Sätze damit nicht fürchterlich lang, kompliziert und durch die Hilfsverben häßlich?


Länger sicherlich. "Häßlich" ist eine Frage dessen, woran man gewöhnt ist. Für oberdeutsche Sprecher hört sich "unsere" Art zu sprechen im Gegenzug archaisch an.


----------



## Hutschi

Savra said:


> In gesprochener Sprache eher weniger, oder? Zumal man das Hilfverb in jedem neuen Satz benötigt.



In gesprochener Sprache fasst man oft mehr zusammen als in geschriebener. In geschriebener Sprache entfällt ein Teil des Kontextes.

In Dialekten werden dann noch zahlreiche Vor- und Nachsilben entfernt, sodass teilweise das Präteritum mehrdeutig werden kann, wenn es nicht gerade ein starkes Verb ist.

Die Betonung und die Rhythmik verändern sich dabei ebenfalls.


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Länger sicherlich. "Häßlich" ist eine Frage dessen, woran man gewöhnt ist. Für oberdeutsche Sprecher hört sich "unsere" Art zu sprechen im Gegenzug archaisch an.



So ist es. 
Das Präteritum im täglichen Leben klingt extrem formell bei uns in Österreich. Es kommt also lediglich darauf an, was man gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Hutschi

herrkeinname said:


> In einem uralten Lehrbuch der deutschen Grammatik bin ich auf eine merkwürdige, doch nicht uninteressante Erklärung des Unterschiedes zwischen den Sätzen getroffen:
> 
> a.) In der Nacht schneite es.
> b.) In der Nacht hat es geschneit.
> 
> Im ersten Satz ist es in der Nacht zu Schneefällen gekommen, deren Folgen allerdings am Folgetag nicht mehr sichtbar sind. Der Schnee ist wahrscheinlich geschmolzen. Der zweite Satz impliziert, dass es in der Nacht zu Schneefällen gekommen ist, deren Folgen noch am Morgen sichtbar sind, was letztlich bedeutet, dass der Schnee noch auf der Straße herumliegt.
> 
> Wie steht ihr dazu? Mich überzeugt die Erklärung nicht. Der Unterschied mag sich allerdings im Laufe der Zeit verwischt haben. Wie gesagt ist es kein neuestes Buch.




Es gibt hierzu Neuigkeiten. In der Sprache der Literatur wird es so verwendet, allerdings verstehen es wohl die meisten Leser nicht mehr so.

Es gibt in der Zwischenzeit hierzu eine sehr lange Diskussion. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=963898&highlight=perfekt+pr%E4teritum

(Es ist ein alter Faden, aber ich wollte das noch nachtragen.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es gibt hierzu Neuigkeiten. In der Sprache der Literatur wird es so verwendet, allerdings verstehen es wohl die meisten Leser nicht mehr so.


Im Wesentlichen stimme ich Dir hier zu. Ein kleiner Fehler in der ursprünglichen Aussage sollte nur noch korrigiert werden:


herrkeinname said:


> a.) In der Nacht schneite es.
> ...
> Im ersten Satz ist es in der Nacht zu Schneefällen gekommen, deren Folgen allerdings am Folgetag nicht mehr sichtbar sind. Der Schnee ist wahrscheinlich geschmolzen.


Dies ist so nicht richtig. Der Satz lässt es offen, ob der Schnee noch liegt oder nicht. Das Präteritum beschreibt eine vergangene Handlung ohne dabei auf einen Zustand in der Gegenwart Bezug zu nehmen.


----------

